# rhinestone weight



## little baby jesu (Mar 15, 2010)

my company buys rhinestones by the 1000s gross. what we would like to know if any company that sells or person that knows how much does a 1000 gross of size 6 or size ten or size 16 suppossed to weigh. if you know all these sizes weight that would be awesome. i think the company we r buying from is not weighing the bags right and that means im lossing money. thanks for your help. 


p.s. just want to get my facts right before i tell this company they owe me money.


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

SS6: about 0.6g/gross
SS10: about 1.7g/gross
SS16: about 4.35g/gross
SS20: about 8.9g/gross
SS30: about 16g/gross

hope it's helpful for you!


----------



## sino-transfer (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi,

Keith!

To be honest, the exact weight of SS6(1000gross) is about 550-600G/pack. the weight may changes as the worker operation way.


----------



## little baby jesu (Mar 15, 2010)

thank you all for the info. yall made my day


----------

